# Wagga Home Brew



## kc_ksom (22/11/05)

Can anybody tell me, is there a better place in the riverina to supply home brew supplies other then Bidgee brew shop. 

Casey


----------



## Spun (22/11/05)

I don't think so. I use online shops (Grumpy's, ESB, Grain & Grape) for most of my stuff, and sometimes drop into the Kambah shop when I'm in the area.


----------



## Darren (15/1/06)

Hi Chippy,Before you order let me know what you want. Chances are I can beat the prices.
cheers
Darren


----------

